# Mr16 led



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

There are LED MR16's from several manufacturers. I'd look on the web for LED MR16, and you'll find many options.


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Lighting Retro said:


> There are LED MR16's from several manufacturers. I'd look on the web for LED MR16, and you'll find many options.


I have looked. Now would the bulb or trim need to be listed for with in "storage space"


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Might give a manufacturer a ring on that. I don't spec those new, so I can't answer that for you.


----------

